# Project Rumley



## Drifter1885 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi all, new here and fairly new at the machining game too. Started a project a while back, a miniature Rumley Oilpull tractor. Not new to old tractors and old engines, but like I said, fairly new to the machining game. No pics as of yet, so far only got the frame rails laid out, rear drive bolted on, and in the process of building wheel adapters to put steel wheels from a binder on the hubs. Will post pics when I have something other than a pile of junk on the floor......)

Drifter


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 21, 2013)

Drifter1885 said:


> Hi all, new here and fairly new at the machining game too. Started a project a while back, a miniature Rumley Oilpull tractor. Not new to old tractors and old engines, but like I said, fairly new to the machining game. No pics as of yet, so far only got the frame rails laid out, rear drive bolted on, and in the process of building wheel adapters to put steel wheels from a binder on the hubs. Will post pics when I have something other than a pile of junk on the floor......)
> 
> Drifter



Boy, if I waited to post pics until I have something other than a pile of junk I'd never get to post a one!   Sounds like a neat project and I will be watching for those pictures.

-Ron


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 21, 2013)

Drifter1885 said:


> Hi all, new here and fairly new at the machining game too. Started a project a while back, a miniature Rumley Oilpull tractor. Not new to old tractors and old engines, but like I said, fairly new to the machining game. No pics as of yet, so far only got the frame rails laid out, rear drive bolted on, and in the process of building wheel adapters to put steel wheels from a binder on the hubs. Will post pics when I have something other than a pile of junk on the floor......)
> 
> Drifter





ScrapMetal said:


> Boy, if I waited to post pics until I have something other than a pile of junk I'd never get to post a one!   Sounds like a neat project and I will be watching for those pictures.
> 
> -Ron




I agree with Ron!

The start of a project is well, the start!  Pics please!  

Is the red engine in your profile pic something you did?


----------



## DianneB (Dec 21, 2013)

Drifter1885 said:


> .... wheel adapters to put steel wheels from a binder on the hubs....



Oh this will be a fair sized model then? Now we HAVE to see pictures!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RandyM (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, we want to see the pile of junk.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 21, 2013)

Pics for sure please. Lots of them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 21, 2013)

First, welcome aboard!!

Second, I am a fan of the Rumely Oil Pull and would love to see your project as it moves forward. Please do keep us informed.  Oh, and don't sweat it if it takes you a while, either. Good things come with time.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 21, 2013)

I think Rumely in your title got our attention quickly--I have several friends that have Rumelys and they are pretty neat--we definately need pictures of your start and progress--are you making it to scale or just making it look like a Rumley?---Dave


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 23, 2013)

There was a guy a couple of hours from here that made a scale Rumley from half of a Subaru engine. Looked and sounded like a Rumley. He also made a scale John Deere using the other two cylinders from another Subaru. The guy was an artist.

Yours will be a more accurate engine, since you are making the parts to order instead of modifying a car engine. Looking forward to watching this one take shape.


----------

